# 25 foot boat cruising



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I would like to do some 2-3 week coastal cruising but am conserned with what a small boat can do.

I have a us25 and was told "if I capsize this boat, take a picture... because I will put it in the record book". The point was that the boat would be very difficult to turtle. I have been out in 20mph winds with working sails and lots of waves/white caps and had no problems.

I would like to hear other tales detailing what their boat can take.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Don''t know what a US25 is, but wouldn''t expect problems in just 20 knots of breeze. It all depends. We''ve had our J/36 out in 30 knots of breeze, reaching under a full main, 150% genoa and 1000 square-foot spinnaker and going better than 13 knots, but it was an offshore breeze so there were no waves. Trying to beat into the same thing would not have been as much fun. I''ve also been out under bare poles on a Pearson 37 in what the anemometer said was 50knots (it didn''t go any higher) while we were traveling at 8 knots dead downwind. The hail was beating the water flat while the wind was blowing the tops off whatever wavelets there were. We''ve also been caught shorthanded on our J/Boat in a 40-knot squall with full main & jib up. Going transatlantic, on an Ohlson 38 we encountered several storms with waves about 20'' high. Essentially, a good boat in decent condition can take a lot more than you can. Shortening sail, reefing, or adjusting your heading goes a long way to making rough conditions easier to manage. 
less


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Don''t know what a US25 is, but wouldn''t expect problems in just 20 knots of breeze. It all depends. We''ve had our J/36 out in 30 knots of breeze, reaching under a full main, 150% genoa and 1000 square-foot spinnaker and going better than 13 knots, but it was an offshore breeze so there were no waves. Trying to beat into the same thing would not have been as much fun. I''ve also been out under bare poles on a Pearson 37 in what the anemometer said was 50knots (it didn''t go any higher) while we were traveling at 8 knots dead downwind. The hail was beating the water flat while the wind was blowing the tops off whatever wavelets there were. We''ve also been caught shorthanded on our J/Boat in a 40-knot squall with full main & jib up. Going transatlantic, on an Ohlson 38 we encountered several storms with waves about 20'' high. Essentially, a good boat in decent condition can take a lot more than you can. Shortening sail, reefing, or adjusting your heading goes a long way to making rough conditions easier to manage.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi:

A US 25 is the same boat as a Buccaneer 250, built by Bayliner in the early 80''s. There is information available on these boats on various websites. They are a typical mass market built to a price boat of the day. That said, coastal cruising for a few weeks in one shouldn''t be a problem. We did a cruise like that back in the late 70''s in a Tanzer 7.5, same size and similar type boat, with 4 adults and two babies and had a great time. Watch the weather and have a schedule that lets you feel comfortable staying in shelter if it looks iffy. Be able to shorten down if you get caught out. Go over it well before leaving and make sure no major deferred maintainance issue is lurking. Then go have a good time.

jon k


----------



## starcresttoo (Aug 30, 2004)

try sailing single handed 6000 nautical miles.thats what I did in 1985 on a pearson ariel to hawaii and back from california.these little fiberglass boats are like those battery commercials.they just keep going and going and going...


----------



## Sailormon6 (May 9, 2002)

The boat hasn''t been built that won''t turn turtle. I agree that the US 25 is up to fair weather coastal cruising. I would not recommend that even an experienced and skilled sailor take a 25'' trailer sailer out in coastal waters (including the ICW) in winds over 25. (Inland lake sailors often sail in stronger winds, but in tidal waters, strong tidal currents, breakers, and steep chop make sailing much more difficult, and outboard motors start to cavitate, eliminating that option.) Always bring along a good book, in case you have to wait out weather for a day or two. Exercise good judgment, consistent with your skill and experience, and you''ll have a great cruise.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

This sounds like good advice for crusing in any boat. Then again I am a chicken..


----------



## hamiam (Dec 15, 2000)

my advice is reef early and head for a safe harbor in anything greater than a small craft. the motion in just about any 25'' boat is going to be uncomfortable at those levels.


----------



## Johnno (Dec 23, 2004)

What I suggest is that you have a look at my post on the site "second thoughts on a cruising yachts" or similar on this Board. There is too much fiction being peddled on the Net that masquerades as fact.

I don;t know your boat either but I agree with some of the posts I have read on this site. A good way to look at 25 footers is that they are comfortable for one, cozy for two, cramped for three and crazy for four. 

WE all need some space and while a couple may have no problem with a 25 footer, two adults might. Especially for an extended cruise. 

I have a 26 footer that is set up solely for two and it is just fine for coastal cruising. Its an older wooden boat though and I have added bouyancy (there was even room for that) but then I do not go for months at a time any more. If I had to find the storage space for extended cruising it certainly would be squeezy.

Another thing you must realise is that the smaller the boat the more prospect you have of being knocked down or rolled. So even with all the necessary precautions you should still be careful. You will get caught out some time and that is where your experience will determine the outcome. That is so regardless of the size of the vessel. 

Having been through such ordeals (and unfortunately too many people make light of them) I can tell you, you learn a lot about yourself and what your life is all about. Mainly how insignificant and vulnerable you are in the whole scheme of things. I won''t go any further, I am sure you understand what I am getting at. Also maybe it is something you really have to experience yourself to know.

Thankfully that part of sailing is not the norm and I certainly do not want to scare you.

Johnno


----------

